# Smoke meat day before party



## rbdhd (Jul 13, 2016)

Greetings,
I'm having a party and I wanted to know if it's a good idea to smoke meat day or 2 before the party day. I have a small electric smoker that is great for me and a small group but I'm planning on 50 people so I'm thinking I need to spread out the smoking over 2-3 days. I'm thinking I will smoke the meat and then cover with foil, let cool, then place in fridge until day of party. I can take them out and heat them on the grill and add sauce before severing. 
Sound like it will be ok?

D


----------



## jeffinn (Jul 13, 2016)

rbdhd said:


> Greetings,
> I'm having a party and I wanted to know if it's a good idea to smoke meat day or 2 before the party day. I have a small electric smoker that is great for me and a small group but I'm planning on 50 people so I'm thinking I need to spread out the smoking over 2-3 days. I'm thinking I will smoke the meat and then cover with foil, let cool, then place in fridge until day of party. I can take them out and heat them on the grill and add sauce before severing.
> Sound like it will be ok?
> 
> D



Yep, lots of folks do it that way!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2016)

What are you smoking?

Some things reheat better than others.

Al


----------



## rbdhd (Jul 13, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> What are you smoking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be doing a few racks of pork ribs and some beef briskets.  The briskets I got are a thinner cut of brisket and have nice marble. I've smoked a few of these I found and boy are they good.  They are the cheapest cut of meat you can find at Costco right now (in my area).

D


----------



## sauced (Jul 13, 2016)

That is what I do.....smoke ahead of time, refrig it and reheat it on grill for party. It will all taste good!!


----------

